# My Daughter's First Bass



## SenkoGuy (Jul 24, 2017)

I took my 7 year-old daughter fishing today in the pond in our condo development. She caught this hog on a bobber and a piece of a night crawler. It was one of the best moments of my life. It was only her second time fishing, and this was the first bass she ever caught.


----------



## ducman491 (Oct 31, 2011)

Congratulations! That's an awesome memory for both of you.


----------



## SenkoGuy (Jul 24, 2017)

Yep. She caught 23 fish total. One large mouth and 22 bluegill.


----------



## laynhardwood (Dec 27, 2009)

I love it congratulations. I would frame that photo.


----------



## DHower08 (Nov 20, 2015)

Awesome man!! Wait till she starts outfishing you. Now me n my son have contests he usually wins i believe i have taught him to much!!


----------



## Addam38257 (May 29, 2010)

Doesn't get any better than that!!!


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

Awesome! And great quality,esp being a first!


----------

